# North Houston Delta Waterfowl Banquet



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

*Delta Waterfowl
North Houston Chapter
3rd Annual Banquet*

Thursday, August 28, 2008

Spring Chateau
4010 FM 2920
Spring, Texas 77388

Map

Social 6:00pm
Dinner 7:00pm

$50.00 Single
$70.00 Couple or Adult/Kid
$425 Corporate Table for 10

Early Bird Tickets Available. Early Bird gets you in the gun drawing.
__________________
Dan Rathe
Chairman - North Houston Delta Waterfowl
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Delta_...l_NHMAChapter/


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Ticket Order Form

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/0EV0SAb9e7iXaUwikMnLxyIrUMIpczQ0iJNWFkm9eTrDRsQF9S5fgczCVluJxNzXWWSf4xBsNUlFAPfvMdpOBA/North%20Houston%20Delta%20Waterfowl%20Registration%20Form.pdf

Early Bird Gun Raffle Cutoff August 15th.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Try this again...

Option # 1: http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=628909

PM me and I'll send to you via email.

Dan


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Third times a charm... Attached is the order form as an excel file.

Adult beverages by Delta Sponsor...:brew:


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Early Bird gun this year will be a Stoeger 2000 semi-auto 12. ga

15 guns will be auctioned/raffled off that night!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

9 days left on the earlybird. Postmark your mail in order form by the 15th or purchase by then.

Consider a 2cool table? Find 9 others and we will set you up.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Earlybird ends tomorrow.


----------

